# Tecumseh Horse Power Ratings



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't remember where I found this, but I've had it stuck away in my files for a while and ran across it today while looking up some other information related to Tecumseh engines. This is a list of the Horse Power Ratings of various Tecumseh engines.



Tecumseh

HP RATING - MODEL NUMBERS

1.75 - SLV,VA,V17
2 - AH520, H20, V20
2.25 - H22,LAV22, LCV22,LV22, V22
2.5 - H25, LAV25, LCV25. LV25, V25
2.75 - AV520, V25
3 - AH600, H30, LAV30, LCV30,TVS75
3.25 CI - AV600, TVS60, TVS600
3.5 - H35, LAV35, LCV35, LV35, V35,
4 - H40, HH40, HS40, LAV40, V40,TVS105, TVXL840
4.5 - H45, V45
5 - H50, HH50, HS50, LAV50, V50,TVS120.TVM125
5.5 - H55, V55
6 - H60, HH60, V60, VH60, TVM140
7 - H70, HH70. HM70, V70, VA70,VM70, TVM170
7.75 CI - TVS75
8 - H80. HH80. HM80, V80, VH80,TVM195
9 CI - TVS90
9.5 C.I. - TVS90
10 - HH100, HM100, VH100, VM100,
10.5 C.I. - ECV105, TVS105, TVXL105
11 CI - EVC120, TNT120
12 - HH120,OH120,TVM125
13.5CI - TVM140
14 - HH140.0H140
15 - HH150
16 - HH160, OH160
17 16 CI - TVM170
18 - OH180
19.41CI - TVM195
22.00 C.I. - TVM2200


----------



## pa281601s (8 mo ago)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I don't remember where I found this, but I've had it stuck away in my files for a while and ran across it today while looking up some other information related to Tecumseh engines. This is a list of the Horse Power Ratings of various Tecumseh engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bwdbrn1 said:


> I don't remember where I found this, but I've had it stuck away in my files for a while and ran across it today while looking up some other information related to Tecumseh engines. This is a list of the Horse Power Ratings of various Tecumseh engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

What are the real power numbers and torque curves...


----------

